# Best cruising boat (24 feet or less)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My husband and I have some sailing experience. We sailed J-27s several years back when we belonged to a yacht club. Here we are five years later with two small children. We just got a slip on a small lake. Boats must be 24 feet or less. We are looking with something that could sleep two people in case we want to do some weekend coastal cruising. Any recommendations as to the best sailboat manufacturers for boats about 24 feet? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If you are on a lake you should probably focus on boats that offer reasonably good light air performance. You haven''t stipulated a budget or how you will use the boat besides needing to "sleep two people in case we want to do some weekend coastal cruising". If the boat is mainly a daysailor, a couple quick thoughts might be a Oday 22/23,Tanzer 22, Ranger 23, Beneteau First 235, Pearson 23 (catboat), J-24, C&C 24, Farr 727, Cal 25, Catalina 25, and Oday 25. 

Of that list, I would lean towards either the Ranger 23 or the Beneteau 235 with young children. You can''t teach them to love sailing too young. If you wanted to do a little racing or cared more about performance I would look for a J-24 or Farr 727. 

Good hunting,
Jeff


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

The O''DAy 22 or the fractionally rigged O''Day 222, however 22 seems a bit small for 4 people. ( I have an O''Day 22 and it is small for two of us for more than 2 days.) If you are planning on doing ANY overnights I would definately look closer to that 24ft.length. The O''Day 23 gives you a bit more room than either the 22 or the 222, O''day 25 (centerboard, if it is shallow), Catalina 25 (I prefer the fixed keel over the swing keel versoin), Seaward 24, Morgan 24, how about the corsair F-24 tri-maran?? 
Just some thoughts....good luck


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

J-24 is an obvious choice if you want to lean more toward the performance end. I would also take a look at the C&C 24/25; a well built boat with a good turn of speed. Perhaps the J-22 would also meet your needs. I guess you could use a boom tent and convert its large cockpit into an area to sleep 2. It has a very small cabin.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

CNJ:

As you can see, there are lots of choices. And Jeff''s point about light winds could be expanded on just a bit; when we lake sailed, I''d describe the typical wind pattern as ''light and shifty'' due to the topography that most lakes present...at least, until a summer thunderstorm ripped through.<g>

Given you''re looking at a small, inexpensive boat, it might make little economic sense to search out the ''best'' choice and then face a significant transport cost. Instead, I''d talk with a few local brokers (it there are any in your area, there weren''t where we lake sailed - all powerboat brokers), marina owners and club members near you in order to learn which brands are popular near your lake. This will help keep the purchase price reasonable while allowing you local shopping, and make resale easier, as well. Then shop that shorter list of brands to see what the crew think.

And if shopping that subset of brands back here and to other BBs, be sure to tell us a bit more about where you''ll be sailing. You could be up on frigid Donner Lake in the Sierras, one of the huge manmade lakes in the South, or perhaps in dessert country out west, and be part of an active club, racing fleet...or just doing this on your own. Location and use could shape your criteria, significantly.

Good luck to all four of you!

Jack


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

*[email protected] Or Mirage 24*

I'm a little biased as an owner of a [email protected] 24 but either that or a Mirage 24 is the best all around boat of that size for the money. They are quick well outfitted strong hulls and rigging, good ratings for racing and there are plenty around at a good price. I got my 1983 for $2,200 U.S. with a new main, a roller furled mylar genoa and add a 8 H.P. yamaha outboard for $650.00 and I was ready to go for under $3,000. It all depends what you are looking for. Good Luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ahab211, sounds like you got a nice deal on a nice boat with some nice add ons. just be prepared for others to chew you out a little for reviving a four year old thread because i dont chew anyone out. welcome to the forum. lots of good info and people. have fun, explore and enjoy!


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

San Juan 24 we spend atleast 2 weeks a year crusing 2 adults 1 kid 1 dog its tight but fun and still a fast and fun boat to sail


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I would look at what everyone else in the club has. If there are a lot of Sharks I would get a Shark just for the class racing. If the club had Moores, J24's or whatever, ditto. I think that being able to do beer can races without worrying about handicaps is a great thing. Two people can weekend coastal cruise in just about anything. 

Gaz
Racing a Shark amongst Sharks and loving it.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

Nuttin' wrong with an Aquarius 23.


----------

